# Goosd online live food shops



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

Could you tell me some good online live food shops.
Please......: victory:
Saffxx


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

Livefood UK


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

and Pet Zoo - UK Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Shop - Reptile, Lizard & Snake Supplies, Live food, Livefood, Reptile Starter Kits, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Tortoise Tables, Geckos - Pet Zoo Reptile & Exotic Pet Shop you get free delivery on crickets etc here


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

www.allpet.co.uk


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

Pet Leaders Aquatic and Reptile Online Shop | Aquatics and Reptiles Online | Tropical and Marine Fish


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

www.thearkpetshop.co.uk


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

Vivarium, Reptile Tank, Reptile Supplies, Amphibian & Lizard Supplies :: Rocket Reptile


----------



## beardy daz (May 31, 2007)

had a few deliveries off a guy called dpior on ebay decent price and allways arrive in tip top condition never had a prob with him
:no1:


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

Great sites Jayke!Do you do it for a living?:lol2:


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

You forgot 1!

Live reptile food, reptile care and accessories from Evolution Reptiles


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

Saff said:


> Great sites Jayke!Do you do it for a living?:lol2:


no just as a hobby lol


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

Evolution said:


> You forgot 1!
> 
> Live reptile food, reptile care and accessories from Evolution Reptiles


sorry, good site though lol


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Livefoods direct

I get all my livefoods from them, I have never had any problems with them and would highly reccomend them


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

Dose anyone know of any sites that dont sell the usual crix,mealies,waxies,locust super worms?


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I do!


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

Evolution said:


> I do!


and he knows his stuff when it comes to reptiles as well


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Mutt, I still can't work out who you are.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

:lol2::lol2:trust me you do know who i am............:Na_Na_Na_Na:, i used to ask you lots of silly questions and you always answered them.......:lol2:


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

give me a clue


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

you sold me 3 of my bds, sexed all 3 of them accurately and im a male and you used to natter with my mrs when we used to go in there and we gave you a xmas card...............................now would you like a consonant or a vowel?


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

This is like star wars.......Next you'll be saying "Luke I am your farther!":lol2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

Saff said:


> This is like star wars.......Next you'll be saying "Luke I am your farther!":lol2::roll2::roll2:


dont need to as he is!!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

LOL.....LOL:lol2::lol2:


----------

